# Deutsche Bahn ICE arrives London St. Pancras



## jamesontheroad (Oct 19, 2010)

Today, for one day only, German rail operator DB have brought one of their ICE high speed trains to London St. Pancras station. This follows tests earlier this month to demonstrate the ICE's compliance with the complex safety requirements for emergency evacuation in the Channel Tunnel.

From 2013, DB will directly compete with Eurostar by offering services from London St. Pancras, along Britain's 'High Speed 1' and through the Channel Tunnel to Brussels-Midi. At Brussels the trains, which will be formed of two sets, will divide with direct services continuing to Amsterdam (journey time approximately four hours) and Frankfurt (journey time approximately five hours).

Some reporting, courtesy of the BBC:

Video inside the train: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11575331

Video of the train's arrival: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11571764

Plan your ultimate high speed vacations in the UK and continental Europe for 2013!

*j*


----------



## PerRock (Oct 19, 2010)

The new Eurostar Trains the Eurostar bought are based off the ICE3 design (technically they are based off the Velaro design, which in turn is based off the ICE3) So seeing trains like that shouldn't be to uncommon in teh future; especially now that DB owns EWS.

Pictures of the new Eurostar Mockup:

http://www.paulbigland.fotopic.net/p67562368.html

News reports:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11491048

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20101007/tuk-eurostar-unveils-700m-faster-train-d-45dbed5.html

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20101007/tuk-eurostar-reports-siemens-order-for-l-a7ad41d.html

peter


----------



## rrdude (Oct 19, 2010)

Very well done, short, news story, with good footage. Thx 4 posting!


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's another one:

For the first time ever DB ran an ICE set through the Chunnel in preparation to get safety certification for the ICE so that they can start through service from London to Frankfurt. See:



There is a possibility that service might begin before 2013 in time for the London Olympics.


----------



## DirkVanElsingen (Oct 20, 2010)

Since DB has it´s own TV-Station you can watch it on here:

video 1

video 2

.....okay....it´s in German language!


----------

